# Salvatore Ferragamo red shoes - love em or hate em?



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw these shoes online and thought they are cute. I don't own any red shoes and wouldn't buy these either but I still think they look great as a spring accessory. What do you think? Do you like them or hate them?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 18, 2011)

I like them


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 18, 2011)

There wasn't an option on the poll for I love love love love them! I'm really loving all the colorful wedges this spring. If your someone who has trouble wearing heels, wedges are a great option.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, I really like these shoes. I actually bought a dress recently that would go great with these.


----------

